# Breastfeeding Mamas?



## hreiser (Jul 20, 2016)

Hello! I am in the early stages of finally getting diagnosed and treated for Grave's Disease. I have a beautiful 6 month old son and was hoping to breastfeed him for at least 1 year but my goal was 2 years. I know the radioactive iodine treatment would get complicated for breastfeeding. Is there anyone that has treated Grave's and also breastfed? Any advice?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

If they order the RAI Uptake scan you will need to limit your time around your son - ask them to find out what they recommend.

If you have RAI to ablate your thyroid it is a much stronger radioactive dose and will have longer lasting effects - your time away from your child, family and pets will need to be limited for a period of time.

If you are already considering "permanent treatment" for your Graves Surgical removal would be your best option.

Here is a link on anti thyroid medication Tapazole to let you see how it affects breast milk.

https://www.drugs.com/breastfeeding/methimazole.html


----------



## hreiser (Jul 20, 2016)

Thank you so much for the info!


----------



## Jolanta (Aug 21, 2016)

hreiser said:


> Hello! I am in the early stages of finally getting diagnosed and treated for Grave's Disease. I have a beautiful 6 month old son and was hoping to breastfeed him for at least 1 year but my goal was 2 years. I know the radioactive iodine treatment would get complicated for breastfeeding. Is there anyone that has treated Grave's and also breastfed? Any advice?


Some women taking antithyroid drugs breastfeed but small amounts of theses drugs can cross into breast milk. PTU is a better option compared to others. It is best to discuss it with your doctor. I would not recommend breastfeeding after RAI as even after 95 days after RAI the detectors at airports can detect radioactivity in a traveling person. I know it is a beautiful and special to breastfeed your baby but I believe you have to consider the risks and pick the best option for your baby. You do not want to affect the baby's thyroid and the negatives might outweigh the positives.


----------

